# How are methylstenbolone users liking their experience?



## teezhay (Aug 18, 2012)

Just curious. How would you describe the drug relative to other steroids? I know very little about this, other than what's been theorized about what its effects should be. As we know, practice is different than theory, so what is it like in real world use?


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 20, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Just curious. How would you describe the drug relative to other steroids? I know very little about this, other than what's been theorized about what its effects should be. As we know, practice is different than theory, so what is it like in real world use?


Check out the logs on Super DMZ 2.0; great results! Also, IML has a 20% off coupon code for 2.0. Just use SDMZ20 at checkout!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 20, 2012)

Most describe it as the cleanest strongest designer available.


----------



## fsoe (Aug 20, 2012)

amazing pumps --- I think this would be / will be the greatest cmpound one could run 6 weeks out from a show --- 

IT IS THE BEST ORAL I HAVE EVER USED --- 

Been running for 15 years --- I have run all of it at one time or another


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Most describe it as the cleanest strongest designer available.



thats good to hear b/c I felt like shit on SDMZ 1.0 to be honest


----------



## jadean (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome product guys. I've ran ultradrol at 12mgs and had very good results but honestly wished i bought another bottle to run higher. Sdmz 2 is 20mgs at recommended dose and i believe this is the sweet spot for methylsten. The dmz just puts it over the top. Bought 4 more bottles. Going to give 3 caps a day a shot in a couple months to test the waters, but i plan on being over 300lbs at that time so for first timers i do not recommend above 2.


----------



## SFW (Aug 20, 2012)

I dont doubt the potency of this product, however, Ive yet to see one before and after pic here on iM.

WTF gives? 

Is erryone morbidly obese or sum10?


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm 260 lean but dont have a camera!


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> I dont doubt the potency of this product, however, Ive yet to see one before and after pic here on iM.
> 
> WTF gives?
> 
> Is erryone morbidly obese or sum10?



Just you


----------



## SFW (Aug 20, 2012)

Saney said:


> Just you



Your opinion of me will matter when you are strong. 

And if i ran DMZ, id of taken a b4 pic, jus' sayin. 

On a totally unrelated note, i will be cutting in october. Just fyi to heavy and prince, the bearers of sacred DMZ 2.0


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 20, 2012)

Now ladies, hug and make up


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> I dont doubt the potency of this product, however, Ive yet to see one before and after pic here on iM.
> 
> WTF gives?
> 
> Is erryone morbidly obese or sum10?



Here are a few SDMZ 2.0 logs;

PHF
http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle...ml#post1049383
http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle...dmz-2-log.html
http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle...-rx-2-0-a.html
http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle...-rx-2-0-a.html
http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle...ml#post1054958
http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle...dmz-2-0-a.html

Anabolic Minds
http://anabolicminds.com/forum/cycle...sponsored.html
http://anabolicminds.com/forum/cycle...er-dmz-rx.html
http://anabolicminds.com/forum/cycle...g-into-pu.html


IronMagazine
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ique-competitor-david-lees-traininng-log.html
SDMZ 2.0 Log - By FSOE
http://www.ironmaglabs.com/forums/sh...er-DMZ-2-0-Log
got my sdmz 2.0 in looks good
***Super dmz 2.0 log***


Muscular Development
http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthrea...00#post1694800
http://forums.musculardevelopment.co...0-Rich2020-Log
http://forums.musculardevelopment.co...er-DMZ-2-0-Log
http://forums.musculardevelopment.co...31#post3144031
http://forums.musculardevelopment.co...GC-DMZ-2-0-LOG
http://forums.musculardevelopment.co...-for-IFBB-NA-s

RX
http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthrea...00#post1694800
http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthrea...DMZ-RX-2-0-Log
http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthrea...DMZ-Rx-2-0-Log!!!
http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthrea...-a-an-A-Result


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Here are a few SDMZ 2.0 logs;
> 
> PHF
> http://www.prohormoneforum.com/cycle...ml#post1049383
> ...




We're gunna need more to really know if it's placebo or not


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> Your opinion of me will matter when you are strong.



Do you ever dream about being Tall, White, and socially accepted one day?



Goodskie said:


> Now ladies, hug and make up




Fuck that turd


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 20, 2012)

Saney said:


> Do you ever dream about being Tall, White, and socially accepted one day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:-(


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> Your opinion of me will matter when you are strong.
> 
> And if i ran DMZ, id of taken a b4 pic, jus' sayin.
> 
> On a totally unrelated note, i will be cutting in october. Just fyi to heavy and prince, the bearers of sacred DMZ 2.0



This guy looks like he could turn a man gay;

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ique-competitor-david-lees-traininng-log.html


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 20, 2012)

Heavy, about 3 months ago a cop took my good old half used bottle of super dmz (the previous formula). He googled the ingredient on his smart phone. Told me that it was now illegal and had me sign it over to the police department. 

I wasn't in the mood to argue with him. 

This product does work well.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> This guy looks like he could turn a man gay;
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ique-competitor-david-lees-traininng-log.html



Is he super wealthy and generous? I can't imagine how else I could fake enjoying a dick in my ass.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh and btw, Methylsten has absolutely increased my aggression level. Just started to notice it in the last few days. Tonight at the gym my strength was insane and I felt that homicidal feeling I get from Trenbolone but I'm not on Tren. I'm in week 3ish now of SDMZ 2.0


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2012)

Heavy = Ultimate Gear Whore


----------



## jadean (Aug 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> I dont doubt the potency of this product, however, Ive yet to see one before and after pic here on iM.
> 
> WTF gives?
> 
> Is erryone morbidly obese or sum10?


Plenty of pics in my log bro. Second one down on heavys links. Afters will be up on friday.


----------



## boyd.357 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have to say metha-drol was the best designer ever! Luckily I have one bottle left for my next cycle.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Oh and btw, Methylsten has absolutely increased my aggression level. Just started to notice it in the last few days. Tonight at the gym my strength was insane and I felt that homicidal feeling I get from Trenbolone but I'm not on Tren. I'm in week 3ish now of SDMZ 2.0



That is sexy talk Heavy, nothing beats that feeling.  Now I am going to have to run this... thanks, from one gear whore to another.


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 20, 2012)

Just make sure you have good AIs on hand and letrozole in case of gyno.


----------

